# Tech Support Phone Scams



## namvet (Jun 21, 2013)

these are nothing new. but yesterday got my first phone support scam. many of you are savvy enought to figure it out.
 this foreign speaking guy called claiming he was with HP tech support. i have an HP PC. said he wanted to download a program to take control of my PC to remove corrupt files and spyware. uh huh right. HP and other brands never call you about this. its not their job. I have caller ID and his phone number was hidden. they also pose as microsoft support as well. 
 i laffed and hung up. would he call back??? yes so i let my answering machine take it. when it picked up he hung up. so this is just a heads up. sooner or later they find a sucker to download the software. 
 so i guess this was a phone phishing scam.

here's a guy with balls who played along and really pissed em off


Phone scammers call the wrong guy, get mad and trash PC 

"Have you ever received a call from someone with a heavy Indian accent from Microsoft saying your computer had errors or viruses? The purpose of these calls is to get an easy $299 (or whatever amount they choose) by scaring you into thinking theres something really wrong with your computer and that they can fix it for you."

read on


----------

